# Wilson Combat 22 Nosler review



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

Well it’s been a couple weeks now and so far I’m very impressed wit this rifle. Bought it as a Coyote killer and think it will fit the bill nicely. The gun prints very small groups and functions flawlessly. Trigger pull measures 3.2lbs and has a little take up that I would prefer wasn’t there. I tested their G2 hunting trigger also and it came in at just over 4lbs. It was a true 2 stage setup with hardly any resistance on stage one with a very solid stop at the stage 2. The overall weight of the gun feels somewhat light but I haven’t weighed it yet to confirm actual numbers. Accuracy wise I’ve only shot the factory 55gr ballistic tips but found them to be scary accurate. See attached pictures. Overall I’m very impressed wit this gun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice groupings. I’m curious as to why you decided to go with the 22Nosler.


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

It’s because I wanted the fastest round in a AR-15 and I don’t particularly care for heavy bullets above 65g so the Valkyrie was of no interest to me. Most of my shots are under 300 yards using Thermal for coyotes and the extra speed from a 22cal bullet should have noticeable effects on game. I know a lot of people don’t care for this caliber but to be honest I think it’s a nice jump in performance fitting perfectly between the 223 and 22-250. So far I’m very pleased with this setup. 





youngdon said:


> Nice groupings. I’m curious as to why you decided to go with the 22Nosler.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

With those groups you should be pleased.


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

youngdon said:


> With those groups you should be pleased.


I bought a bunch of boxes of the 55g BT’s as that should be deadly on yotes. Just switched gun over to Thermal this afternoon. Hopefully will get out this week and connect on a dog.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking boom stick and the grouping looks great keep us posted on it and good luck calling


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah now the calling part is where things go south. I think I actually see something maybe like 2 nights out of 10 that I go out. Lol

Right now pup in distress seems to be the call though. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice set-up... I'm not a fan of AR's. Just sold one a few months ago. They just feel like a toy to me. 

I think there's a few that are faster...
.17 Remington Fireball 
.223 WSSM
.204 Ruger 
.22-250


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Calling is definitely a numbers game I think my average was 1 out of every 9-12 sets that I called coyotes into but I was always trying new spots back then now days I’m lucky to make 12 sets in a season


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Calling is definitely a numbers game I think my average was 1 out of every 9-12 sets that I called coyotes into but I was always trying new spots back then now days I’m lucky to make 12 sets in a season



Yeah it’s definitely not like deer hunting. Lol. But to me it’s a rush when something does step out. I’m totally addicted to it.


----------

